# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  به نظر شما کدام بخش ریاضی سخت تر است؟؟

## elahpour

1.هندسه
2.آنالیز ترکیبی
3.جبر و احتمال
4.دیفرانسیل
5.گسسته
6.هندسه تحلیلی

----------


## MAHSA

زمان ما از همه سختتر واسه من گسسته بود

----------


## H!DD3N

برا همه گسسته قسمت نظریه اعداد از همه سخت تره....هم وقت گیره هم بستگی به هوش و خلاقیت داره...اصلا سمتش نرو....

----------


## یهدا

واس من که دارم میرم سوم احتمال و ترکیبیات  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Behrus58

هندسه پایه.خیلی خلاقیتی بود.خیلی قشنگه ها ولی توی کنکور واقعا سخته  آدم بخواد توی اون جو و زمان کم یه ایده خلاقانه بیاره رو کاغذ !

----------


## Dr.GajaR

از تابع متنفرم اصن باش جور نیستم

----------


## mahmoud.n

از همه سخت تر که هم هوش میخواد هم خلاقیت هم همه چی هندسه مسطحه چون هندسه تحلیلی یه جورایی مث دیفرانسیل میمونه فرمول رو داری یه ذره هم تجسم میخواد اما هندسه پایه... :Yahoo (43): 
تو گسسته هم بخش ترکیبیات این بخشم اگه بخوان یه ذره بپیچینونن خوب میتونن دانش آموز رو بزارن سر کار این قسمت بنظرم هوش میخواد.
تو دیفرانسیل هم برد توابع اینم خیلی خلاقیت میخواد اصن راه مشخصی نداره اصن بهش نمیاد جز دیفرانسیل باشه بیشتر بهش میاد تو گسسته باشه که اینطور دهن آدم رو آسفالت میکنه :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Afsane-IN

هندسه پایه خیلی تستاش تو کنکور وقت گیره
بخاطر همین خیلیا نمیزنن
گسسته و تحلیلی ک تا اینجا آسون بوده به نظرم
استاده ما از احتمال و آنالیز شرو کرده
امیدوارم تا آخرش آسون بمونه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Simon2

واي انشااله كه اين هندسه پايه نابودشه

----------


## ali 221488

ای بابا چرا همه میگن هندسه پایه سخته شاید از هشت تا تستش توی کنکور 4 تاش سخت باشه و 4 تای دیگش رو میشه تو کنکور جواب داد و فقط مشکل ما اینه که همگی هندسه رو میزاریم واسه بعد از عید یا از اول کارش نمیکنیم .خوب معلومه که تا اخر هم به اون تسلط منورد نیاز نمیرسیم 
.ایا کسی هست که هدسه پایه و از تابستون و یا مهر شروع کرده باشه و نتونتسه باشه به حد اقل به نصف تستاش پاسخ بده (البته نه اونایی که ابی قلمچی خوندن )اگه کسی هست اعلام کنه !

----------


## farshidr90

تو کتاب های درسی سوالات هندسه رو فول فولم اما تو کنکور حالم از سوال های هندسه بهم می خوره.

----------


## mahmoud.n

> ای بابا چرا همه میگن هندسه پایه سخته شاید از هشت تا تستش توی کنکور 4 تاش سخت باشه و 4 تای دیگش رو میشه تو کنکور جواب داد و فقط مشکل ما اینه که همگی هندسه رو میزاریم واسه بعد از عید یا از اول کارش نمیکنیم .خوب معلومه که تا اخر هم به اون تسلط منورد نیاز نمیرسیم 
> .ایا کسی هست که هدسه پایه و از تابستون و یا مهر شروع کرده باشه و نتونتسه باشه به حد اقل به نصف تستاش پاسخ بده (البته نه اونایی که ابی قلمچی خوندن )اگه کسی هست اعلام کنه !


ببین داداش من نمیدونم دقیقن تعریفت از این که 4 تا از تستای هندسه پایه کنکور آسون چیه؟!
اما من حسابان و جبر 20 شدم هندسه رو 19 اما اذعان میکنم که هندسه هیچی بلد نیستم.از همون سال دومم که هندسه 1 داشتیم تستای نشر الگو رو میزنم شاید از هر 10 تا فقط بتونم 4 دیگه با آسفالت شدن 5 تا رو جواب بدم.

----------


## Behrus58

> ای بابا چرا همه میگن هندسه پایه سخته شاید از هشت تا تستش توی کنکور 4 تاش سخت باشه و 4 تای دیگش رو میشه تو کنکور جواب داد و فقط مشکل ما اینه که همگی هندسه رو میزاریم واسه بعد از عید یا از اول کارش نمیکنیم .خوب معلومه که تا اخر هم به اون تسلط منورد نیاز نمیرسیم 
> .ایا کسی هست که هدسه پایه و از تابستون و یا مهر شروع کرده باشه و نتونتسه باشه به حد اقل به نصف تستاش پاسخ بده (البته نه اونایی که ابی قلمچی خوندن )اگه کسی هست اعلام کنه !


من سال دوم برای هندسه 1 گاج منصف شکری فقط تست های مهمشو زدم (بقیش خیلی سخت بودن!)
سال سوم برای هندسه 2 نشر الگو داشتم اونم بیشتر از 60% حل کردم
پیش دانشگاهی آبی کانون.
فکر کنم کنکور 93 از 8 تا تست 2 تاشو زدم.
من نمیدونم شما کنکور دادی یا نه ، ولی کنکور یه فاکتوری داره که مهمتر از سواده.اونم میزان کنترل روی استرسته.من اصلا کلا معروفم به اینکه توی زمانه محدود و تحته فشار ، بازدهیه خیلی کمی دارم.به قول خودمون باید تحت شرایطه آروم کاری رو کنم.خیلی ها هم مثله من هستن و خب توی کنکور اون طور که باید و شاید تو کنکور جواب نمیدن...

----------


## ali 221488

> ببین داداش من نمیدونم دقیقن تعریفت از این که 4 تا از تستای هندسه پایه کنکور آسون چیه؟!
> اما من حسابان و جبر 20 شدم هندسه رو 19 اما اذعان میکنم که هندسه هیچی بلد نیستم.از همون سال دومم که هندسه 1 داشتیم تستای نشر الگو رو میزنم شاید از هر 10 تا فقط بتونم 4 دیگه با آسفالت شدن 5 تا رو جواب بدم.


در جواب اون دوست عزیمون باید بگم که خیر بنده کنکور ندادم هنوز .صد البته که کنترل استرس اگه بیشتر نه اما به اندازه ی معلومات مهمه 
ایا بنده گفتم اسونه .قطعا خیر گفتم قابل حله نه اینکه اسون باشه .اصلا اسون نیست به هیچ وجه ولی غیر قابل حل هم نیست

----------


## Amin97

احتمال  :Y (494):

----------


## POlyhYmNia

آنالیز ترکیبی و احتمال  :Yahoo (75):  هزار بار بخونی بازم با شک و تردید تست میزنی اصلا مثل بقیه بخش های ریاضی منظم و با قاعده نیس اما در مقابلش مثلثاته که فوق العاده منظم و عالیه !

----------


## masood2013

فقط و فقط هندسه، واقعا پرچمش تو سختی همیشه بالاس، متنفرم ازش، هرچی میخونم بازم یاد نمیگیرم لامصبو!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## -Morteza-

هندسه :Y (442):

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

هندسه...مقاطع مخروطی...

فعلا همینا... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## srh

همش خوب و زيبا و قشنگه 

يكم وقت ميخواد برا همين سخت به نظر ميرسن مثل هندسه مخروطي 
ولي در كل رياضيات درس خيلي شيرينيه

----------


## magicboy

> من سال دوم برای هندسه 1 گاج منصف شکری فقط تست های مهمشو زدم (بقیش خیلی سخت بودن!)
> سال سوم برای هندسه 2 نشر الگو داشتم اونم بیشتر از 60% حل کردم
> پیش دانشگاهی آبی کانون.
> فکر کنم کنکور 93 از 8 تا تست 2 تاشو زدم.
> من نمیدونم شما کنکور دادی یا نه ، ولی کنکور یه فاکتوری داره که مهمتر از سواده.اونم میزان کنترل روی استرسته.من اصلا کلا معروفم به اینکه توی زمانه محدود و تحته فشار ، بازدهیه خیلی کمی دارم.به قول خودمون باید تحت شرایطه آروم کاری رو کنم.خیلی ها هم مثله من هستن و خب توی کنکور اون طور که باید و شاید تو کنکور جواب نمیدن...


چه عشقی به اینترستالر داریا
به اون پرفسور برند(فرزند) نظر نداشته باش ماس ماس 
رفع اسپم : هندسه پایه خیلی سنگینه

----------


## Mr. ARAD

به نظرم 

سبک ترین مبحث ریاضی همین هندسه است  :Yahoo (8): 

..................
کلن هرچی که راهشو یاد نگیریم، سخت به نظر میاد

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> همش خوب و زيبا و قشنگه 
> 
> يكم وقت ميخواد برا همين سخت به نظر ميرسن مثل هندسه مخروطي 
> ولي در كل رياضيات درس خيلي شيرينيه


آره فقط زیادیش دیابت میاره

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> به نظرم 
> 
> سبک ترین مبحث ریاضی همین هندسه است 
> 
> ..................
> کلن هرچی که راهشو یاد نگیریم، سخت به نظر میاد


واقعا؟؟؟
یعنی من میتونم ازش نتیجه بگیرم اگه وقت بذارم؟؟؟
راهشو اگه بلدی دست مارو هم بگیر خیلی گیرم.

----------


## Lara27

> به نظرم 
> 
> سبک ترین مبحث ریاضی همین هندسه است 
> 
> ..................
> کلن هرچی که راهشو یاد نگیریم، سخت به نظر میاد


و اما راهش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35): خیر ببینی ننه بگو :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> واقعا؟؟؟
> یعنی من میتونم ازش نتیجه بگیرم اگه وقت بذارم؟؟؟
> راهشو اگه بلدی دست مارو هم بگیر خیلی گیرم.



راهش یه چیز معجزه آسایی نیستش که من بگم ..

..........

ببین ... ریاضی دو جور نکته داره : 

++ یه سری نکته هایی که راحت دیده میشه و مطالعه میشه 
++ یه سری نکته هایی که شاید راحت دیده نشه .... (یعنی با فکر بهش میشه رسید و ساخته پرداخته ی ذهن خلاق شماست)

نکته بعدی اینه که : ریاضی یه درس خالص از جنس یادگیری هستش === >> یعنی شما مثلن واسه یه درسی مثل زیست یا شیمی اگه فلان نکته رو الان یاد نگرفتی بعدن هم فرصت واسه یادگیریش داری ==== >> ولی ریاضی این طوریا نیست ...  شما هر بار که شروع به مطالعه ریاضی میکنی، یاید «آماده یادگیری» باشی ==== >> این یادگیری از نظم بسیار دقیقی تبعیت میکنه  ==== >> بخشی از این نظم رو با چشم میشه دنبال کرد و بخش زیادی از این نظم رو در ذهن میشه دنبال کرد ==== >> کار اضلی هم همین نظم فکری شماست که معنای واقعی یادگیری ریاضی رو در خودش داره 

...........

هندسه نکته هاش بیشتر جنبه ی نظم حاصله از یه ذهن خلاق رو داره ..... اونایی که تو هندسه حالشون خوبه .... به این نظم میرسن ... راهش هم اینه که :

++ تمام مفاهیم رو خوب بفهم ... راهشم همینه که واسه خودت توضیح بده ... اگه خودت از این توضیحی که میدی راضی باشی، کافیه
++ تمام قضایا و فرمولا رو اثبات کن  ......... هرکی هرچی تو هندسه گفت دلیل بخاه ..... ساده ازش نگذر
++ هر تعداد از نکته رو که یاد گرفتی .. بقیشو با فکر و صبر دنبال کن و پیداش کن یا بساز ..... هرجا دیدی نمیشه .... نگو نمیشه بگو کمی استراحت و باز در یه فرصت دیگه به حسابش میرسم ...  :Yahoo (99): من گنده تر از این حرفام که این بخاد منو بازی بده ...... توقع اینو نداشته باش که همه چی تو کتابای هندسه گفته شده باشه ..... خیلی از نکته ها نوشته نشده .. این مولف خوش فکر هستش که سرنخو بهت نشون داده .....

++ لذت حل مسائل هندسه هم در یافت همین ندیده هاست ...  :Yahoo (1): 

++ یه بخش  از راه رسیدن به همین ندیده هاست ... بقیش میشه تمرین و تکرار برای افزایش سرعت در فراخانی نکته هاست ....

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> راهش یه چیز معجزه آسایی نیستش که من بگم ..
> 
> ..........
> 
> ببین ... ریاضی دو جور نکته داره : 
> 
> ++ یه سری نکته هایی که راحت دیده میشه و مطالعه میشه 
> ++ یه سری نکته هایی که شاید راحت دیده نشه .... (یعنی با فکر بهش میشه رسید و ساخته پرداخته ی ذهن خلاق شماست)
> 
> ...


مرسی از راهنماییت.
از متن نوشتت جوری برداشت میشه که انگار باید ذهنی متفاوت با بقیه داشت وآدمی که خلاقیت وتصور کمی داره شاید موفق نشه.
با این وجود باید خیلی درس سختی باشه.چون به هرحال خیلی از بزرگان ریاضی کنکور هم ازش فرارین.

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> مرسی از راهنماییت.
> از متن نوشتت جوری برداشت میشه که انگار باید ذهنی متفاوت با بقیه داشت وآدمی که خلاقیت وتصور کمی داره شاید موفق نشه.
> با این وجود باید خیلی درس سختی باشه.چون به هرحال خیلی از بزرگان ریاضی کنکور هم ازش فرارین.




...........

اونی که «بزرگان ریاضی کشور» میگن .. 

از طرف خودشون این حرفو نمیگن .. اونا دارن بازخورد داوطلبا در برخورد با سوالای هندسه رو انتقال میدن ...

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

هندسه خلاقیت میخاد
احتمالات تسلط بالا میخاد

----------


## sanaz1996

> و اما راهش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟خیر ببینی ننه بگو


جزوه یه دبیر حرفه ای گوزل گیز راهشه

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

واسه من دیفرانسیل سخت تر بود ... شاید بخاطر اینکه در طول ترم زیاد نخوندم نزدیک امتحان خیلی اذیت شدم :Yahoo (31): 
گسسته و تحلیلی و  احتمال و ... خیلی شیرینن و دوسشون دارم :Yahoo (8): 
فقط مشتق و تابع و مثلثات و آمار و هندسه1و2 رو زیاد دوس نداشتم...  :Yahoo (112): 
ولی ریاضی خیلی خوبه ها  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> واسه من دیفرانسیل سخت تر بود ... شاید بخاطر اینکه در طول ترم زیاد نخوندم نزدیک امتحان خیلی اذیت شدم
> گسسته و تحلیلی و  احتمال و ... خیلی شیرینن و دوسشون دارم
> فقط مشتق و تابع و مثلثات و آمار و هندسه1و2 رو زیاد دوس نداشتم... 
> ولی ریاضی خیلی خوبه ها


هنوسه؟!!!!!!!! نگووووووو. هندسه وحشتناکه. تصورش رو هم نمیشه کرد هندسه چقطر گستردس و چقدر شیرینه. نمیشه هندسه رو شیرین ندید وقتی همه جا دید گستره ای بهت میده... وقتی هندسه رو ی ابزار قدرتمند در تحلیل کرده باشی.

باور نکردنیه حیطه قدرتش. هیچ مسله ای توی هندسه تحلیلی تا قبل از ماتریس و دترمینان از هندسه خارج نیست... منتها این هندسه تحلیلی قدرت عجیبی در مخفی کردن ارتباطش با هندسه داره. هیچ رابطه ای توی چند فصل اول بدون مفاهیم هندسی بدست نیومده.

ی مثال بزنم که بگم چقدر گسترده س هندسه. مسله پیدا کردن جرم اتمی متوسط ی عنصر رو با دونستن درصد فراوانی ایزوتوپهاش که ی مسله در شیمیه رو در نظر بگیر. باور میکنی این مسله با مفهومی در هندسه در ارتباطه؟ بگم مفهوم هندسی رو؟ بگم باور نمیکنی.
هندسه میگه: طول پاره خطی که وسط دو ساق ی زوزنقه رو به هم وصل میکنه نصف مجموع طول دو قاعدهس. این مفهوم هندسی با مفهوم جرم اتمی متوسط بد جوره گره خورده.

بگم ارتباطش رو؟ این ارتباط نشون میده چطور میشه حجم محاسبات مربوط ب جرم اتمی متوسط رو کم کرد و با اعداد کوچیکی محاسبات رو پیش برد و ب جواب درست رسید.

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

> هنوسه؟!!!!!!!! نگووووووو. هندسه وحشتناکه. تصورش رو هم نمیشه کرد هندسه چقطر گستردس و چقدر شیرینه. نمیشه هندسه رو شیرین ندید وقتی همه جا دید گستره ای بهت میده... وقتی هندسه رو ی ابزار قدرتمند در تحلیل کرده باشی.
> 
> باور نکردنیه حیطه قدرتش. هیچ مسله ای توی هندسه تحلیلی تا قبل از ماتریس و دترمینان از هندسه خارج نیست... منتها این هندسه تحلیلی قدرت عجیبی در مخفی کردن ارتباطش با هندسه داره. هیچ رابطه ای توی چند فصل اول بدون مفاهیم هندسی بدست نیومده.
> 
> ی مثال بزنم که بگم چقدر گسترده س هندسه. مسله پیدا کردن جرم اتمی متوسط ی عنصر رو با دونستن درصد فراوانی ایزوتوپهاش که ی مسله در شیمیه رو در نظر بگیر. باور میکنی این مسله با مفهومی در هندسه در ارتباطه؟ بگم مفهوم هندسی رو؟ بگم باور نمیکنی.
> هندسه میگه: طول پاره خطی که وسط دو ساق ی زوزنقه رو به هم وصل میکنه نصف مجموع طول دو قاعدهس. این مفهوم هندسی با مفهوم جرم اتمی متوسط بد جوره گره خورده.
> 
> بگم ارتباطش رو؟ این ارتباط نشون میده چطور میشه حجم محاسبات مربوط ب جرم اتمی متوسط رو کم کرد و با اعداد کوچیکی محاسبات رو پیش برد و ب جواب درست رسید.


وای چجوری دلت میاد بگی هندسه تحلیلی وحشتناکه؟؟؟؟؟
من توی درسای پیشم هندسه و گسسته رو خیلی دوس داشتمو واقعا واسش وقت گذاشتم 
قبول دارم ک فصلای اولش ب هندسه پایه ربط داشت ولی خوبیش این بود ک مثل هندسه پایه از اول تا آخرش اثباتی نداشت  :Yahoo (105): 
تازه فصل 3و4و5 ک خیلی آسونه واسه همین ترم دوم خیلی راحت نمره های خوب گرفتیم 
فقط روش گاوس یکم اذیت میکرد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> وای چجوری دلت میاد بگی هندسه تحلیلی وحشتناکه؟؟؟؟؟
> من توی درسای پیشم هندسه و گسسته رو خیلی دوس داشتمو واقعا واسش وقت گذاشتم 
> قبول دارم ک فصلای اولش ب هندسه پایه ربط داشت ولی خوبیش این بود ک مثل هندسه پایه از اول تا آخرش اثباتی نداشت 
> تازه فصل 3و4و5 ک خیلی آسونه واسه همین ترم دوم خیلی راحت نمره های خوب گرفتیم 
> فقط روش گاوس یکم اذیت میکرد


هندسه جز معدود بخش های ریاضیه که یادت میده چطور فکر کنی. پیچیده ترین محاسبات انتگرال و مشتق گیری یا محاسبه حد نیازی به استدلال ندارن. حد و مشتق و انتگرال فقط ی تیکنیک هستن. البته مفاهیمشون جز متعالی ترین بخشهای ریاضیات.

نمیدونم... شادی دیدگاه هامون فرق بکنه. واسه من همیشه دلایل مهم بوده و این هندسه س که بخش بزرگی از دلایل روابطی که مینویسم رو توضیح میده. معادله خط y = ax + b قضیه تالسه. شاید به خیلیا بگیم معادله خط میشه ax + b قانع بشن مسله حل کنن و لزت ببرن. ولی واسه من لزت تو پیدا کردن علت هاس. لزت توی درک اشیا پیچیده  و چگونگی ساختنشون بر اساس تعاریف ساده س.
واسط جالب نبود هرجیزی که توی هندسه اثبات کردی از قضیه تالس نتیجه شده؟ اخه چقدددددددددددرررررررر ی قضیه میتونه گسترده باشه؟!!!!!!!! چقققققققدددددررررررر؟ 
فیزیک بدون هندسه جفت پاش پیلنگه. هرجا صحبت از طول باشه هندسه حضور داره. حظوره که اکثر ادما بواسطه حفظ کردن فرمولها و عدم اگاهی از چگونگی بدست اوردن اون فرمول ها حظور هندسه رو انکار میکنن.

من هندسه رو خیلی دیر خوندم. ولی امروز قدرتی که هندسه در تحلیل بهم داده رو نمیتونم انکار کنم.
هندسه و نظریه مجموعه ها میشن حساب دیفرانسیل. متاسفانه جبری ک توی حساب دیفرانسیل هست مفاهیم هندسی و  مجموعه ها رو مخفی کرده. 

تازگیا خیلی درگیر هندسه هستم :Yahoo (1):  چقدر مظلوم واقه شده. دلم واسش میسوزه.

----------


## mahdie ch

خب معلومه هندسه پایه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

برای خودم هندسه پایه + نظریه اعداد ریاضی گسسته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirhesam

به نظرتون تو چند ماه تا كنكور ادم تستاي فقط كنكور هندسه پايه رو حل كنه بهتر نيست؟ هم سخته هم به شدت وقت گير... من ترجيح ميدم اون زمانو بشينم فيزيك بزنم تا هندسه پايه!

----------


## ah.at

سخت ترین بخش ریاضی لامصب ریاضیه پایس :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4): 
آغا خو چیه خووووووووو
نه وژدانن سخت نیس نه سخت نیس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
آغا هرجا به مشکلی بر میخوری گیرت میفته به ریاضی پایه بعد آدم دیگه حال نداره سمت ریاضی پایه بره .
شخصا با احتساب دوسال پشت کنکور موندن این 6 ساله قصد دارم ریاضیه پایه رو بخونم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nacli

لامصب نظریه اعداد رو اصن نمیشه فهمید
هندسه پایه استدلال 1 و 2 ، دایره 2 ، تالس و تشابه، هندسه فضایی 2 رو میشه زد
تحلیلی مقاطع رو نخون . هم فراره هم سوالاش ب زمان بالا احتیاج داره . قسمت دورانش هم مشکله یه خورده

----------


## samira-27

انتگرال  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Fawzi

منم انتگرال :Yahoo (101):

----------


## samira-27

خیلی سخت بود در دانشگاه

----------


## viot123

مثلثات=کابوس وحشتناک
لعنتی با همه چی ترکیب میشه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوستان از دوستان عذرخواهی میکنم به خاطر نبودنم تو این چند وقته  معذرت میخوام از تمامی اعضای انجمن کنکور ________________________________ رفع اسپم : ببینین سختترین قسمت ریاضی از دید دوستان متفاوته -- بالاخره هر کسی یه نظری داره مثلا هر کی تو یه بخشی خوب درس نگرفته -- حالا یا نخونده و یا معلمش خوب نبوده و ... به نظر من مثلثات سخت تر از همشه   :Yahoo (3):  -- موق باشید همگی

----------


## Amin97

واسه من احتمال !

----------


## khaan

هندسه و معادلات مثلثاتی تنها بخش هایی هستن که ممکنه با روش های روتین و عادی نشه به سوالات معمولیشون پاسخ داد و یاز به خلاقیت و بعضا شانس دارن.
بقیه بخش ها هرچقدرم سوال پیچیده باشه بازم میشه با 2-3 دقیقه وقت بیشتر تست رو حل کرد مقاطع مخروطی و انتگرال و کاربرد مشتق و ... از این نوع هست

----------


## Full Professor

> هندسه و معادلات مثلثاتی تنها بخش هایی هستن که ممکنه با روش های روتین و عادی نشه به سوالات معمولیشون پاسخ داد و یاز به خلاقیت و بعضا شانس دارن.
> بقیه بخش ها هرچقدرم سوال پیچیده باشه بازم میشه با 2-3 دقیقه وقت بیشتر تست رو حل کرد مقاطع مخروطی و انتگرال و کاربرد مشتق و ... از این نوع هست


خان خانان چطوره ؟
دامپزشکی انتخاب کردی یا نه؟
من شیرنی میخواما!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Amiirsd21

ریاضی کنگور چرت و پرته
فقط عربی سخته 
با شیمی2 فصل2و5

----------


## sajad564

نظریه اعداد(هندسه پایه نخوندم نمیتونم نظری بدم)

----------


## vahyd

هندسه پایه و بعضا نظریه اعداد جبر

----------


## iamshakh

> سلام
> 
> میشه بخش هایی رو حذف کرد وتوکنکور درصد خوبی زد؟!واسه دارو!!!
> 
> ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز دارم
> 
> مرسی


چه شهری دارو؟
شما با زمین میتونی بیاری.

----------


## Ultra

هر بخشی که ازش بترسی و توش تنبلی کنه سخت میشه

حقیقت همینه
یه چیزی رو بلد نیستیم میگیم سخته

----------


## cerberus

دوست عزیز از نظر من "سخت" فقط فیزیک کوانتوم پیشرفته ست . هر چیز دیگه ای که فکرش رو بکنی اگر روح و دلت رو پاش بزاری برات آسونه . حتی اون هندسه لامصب ! ( اصلا بدم میاد از این درس !! )

----------


## omid94

آنالیز ترکیبی البته نه این آنالیز ترکیبی که تو دبیرستانه آنالیز ترکیبی پیشرفته.اتفاقا به نظر من هندسه آسونترین بخش ریاضیه.

----------


## khParya

ملثلات بهنظر من چرت ترین بخش ممکن مثلثات بود کل نمراتم به خاطر مثلثات افت کرد به خصوص فرمول های مخصوص به حد و مشتقش من نظریه اعداد رو نخواندم اما با توجه به تعاریفی که ازش شنیدم فکر نمیکنم خیلی سخت باشه و اگه از من میشنوی خواهش میکنممممممممممممممممممممم  ممممممممممم هندسه پایه رو کنار نذار چون اکثریت هندسه پایه رو میبوسن میذارن کنار اگه بتونی اون 8 تا سوال رو جواب بدی خیلی درصدت بالا میره من میگم رو هندسه هم سرمایه گذاری کن چون در آخر سود میکنی

----------


## ranna2788

هندسه

----------


## sanatech

به نظرم دیفرانسیل سخت تره بود واسه من
خیلی درک نمیکردم

----------


## samira-27

این همه خوندیم هیچی هم نشدیم  :Yahoo (4): 

ریاضی کجای زندگی به درد خورد :Yahoo (101):

----------


## :Abolfazl:

فصل ۵ ریاضی پیش و هندسه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> آنالیز ترکیبی البته نه این آنالیز ترکیبی که تو دبیرستانه آنالیز ترکیبی پیشرفته.اتفاقا به نظر من هندسه آسونترین بخش ریاضیه.


ناموسا؟
ثابت قرینه مرکز ارتفاعی یک مثلث (نقطه همرسی ارتفاع) نسبت به هر ضلعه مثلث نقطه ای  واقع بر دایره محیطی همون مثلثه.
ثابت کن پاهای ارتفاع، وسط اضلاع و وسط قطعه های اول هر اتفاع(وسط پاره خطهایی ک روس رو ب مرکز ارتفاعی متصل میکنه) 6 نقطه واقه بر ی دایره هستن.
ثابت کن مرکز ارتفاعی h, مرکز ثقل g و مرکز دایره محیطی مثلث o سه نقطه واقه بر ی خط هستن
ثبت کن  oh=2og
ثابت کن مساحت مثلثی ک طول اضلاعش طول میانه های مثلث دیگه ای هستن 3/4 مساحت همون مثلثه
یکی رو ثابت کن باور کنیم هندسه واسه تو ساده ترین بخشه ریاضیه.

----------


## mohammad1397

هندسه بایدآدم باهوش باشه تاسریع ایده حل به ذهنش برسه به نظرم سخت ترین بخشه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

من لیسانس کامپیوتر رشته ام ریاضی بوده ریاضی برام شوخیه
سخترین قسمت ریاضی قسمت های هستن که نرم خاصی تست هاش ندارن مثلا احتمال مثلا تصاعد بقیه قسمت ها اسون هستن و سبک مشخصی دارن

----------


## ShahabM

> من لیسانس کامپیوتر رشته ام ریاضی بوده ریاضی برام شوخیه
> سخترین قسمت ریاضی قسمت های هستن که نرم خاصی تست هاش ندارن مثلا احتمال مثلا تصاعد بقیه قسمت ها اسون هستن و سبک مشخصی دارن


بله ریاضی برای شما شوخیه ولی برای دیپلمه ها خیلی سخت تره و مثل غول بی شاخ و دم میمونه!!
پیشنهاد میکنم یکبار دیگه خاطراتتون رو در اون موقع که تازه می خواستید کنکور بدید، مرور کنید.

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> بله ریاضی برای شما شوخیه ولی برای دیپلمه ها خیلی سخت تره و مثل غول بی شاخ و دم میمونه!!
> پیشنهاد میکنم یکبار دیگه خاطراتتون رو در اون موقع که تازه می خواستید کنکور بدید، مرور کنید.


قسمت سختش تصاعد و احتماله چون هرجور بخوان می پیچونشش

----------


## The JoKer

به نظره من فقط هندسه فضایی  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## arnika

کاربرد مشتق

----------


## kawaiimahdi

هندسه پایه

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

هندسههههههههههه

----------


## arefeh78

هندسه واقعا چقر و بد بدنه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amin1441

کسی *آنالیز ترکیبی و نظریه اعداد* رو نگفت؟! :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hyun jung

هندسه بلاشک
اصلا نمیشد با سوالاش کنار اومد

----------


## Dr.med96

هندسه به نظر من شاید ارزش وقت گذاشتن نداشته باشه

امام علی(ع): زکات علم به نشر آن است

----------


## Hooman_Hk

گسسته کوفتی..... :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## sasanmmmmm

هندسه برا من
چون ن  حوصلشو دارم ن حال استدلال کردنشو  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Dds.neda

احتمال

----------


## Ali_Scofield

هندسه پایه و گسسته
دوستان شما چی حذف کردین؟

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (4):  ماتریس
ولی بنظرم مثلثات از همه سختتره چون ترکیب میشه با بقیه فصول

----------


## amin1441

بابا هندسه که منبع سوالاتش مشخصه و عینا از رو اون طرح میشه! ولی حیف که هیچکی حاضر نیست بره حدود 20 جلد کتاب برا هندسه بخونه خخخخ!
اینم منبعش با سند: بهتره به این تایپیک یه نیگاهی بندازید تا متوجه بشید !
تشابه سوالات هندسه کنکور 94 و دایره المعارف هندسه((نویسنده محمد هاشم رستمی))
*منبع: دایره المعارف هندسه تالیف استاد محمد هاشم رستمی البته چون دایره المعارف هست دیگه هرجوری سوال بدن داخل اون کتابه.*

----------


## JOEY_DEX

گسسته و هندسه پایه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## shams12

گسسته و هندسه تحلیلی
در کل هندسه و هندسه تحلیلی
مخصوصا مقاطع مخروطی

----------

